# Windows 7 print spooler purgatory



## Malc1987 (Nov 10, 2010)

I know I've seen other threads relating to this, though can't put my mouse on them at the moment, so apologies if this duplicates -- but none of the solutions I've seen so far has worked for me. 
As of today, I cannot print to my HP Laserjet 1018 printer from my Dell Inspiron Laptop with Windows 7 (32-bit), all of which have been working happily together up until today.
When I try to print, nothing happens. When I open up the printer manager, it claims that the document is “printing”. If I try to pause or cancel the print job, I get the message “Error processing command”. Subsequent attempts to open the printer manager fail, and I get the message “Windows cannot connect to the printer. The local print spooler service is not running. Please restart the spooler or restart the machine.”
I have restarted the print spooler, downloaded an update for the printer driver, uninstalled and reinstalled the printer driver, and have just tried a system restore to last Friday (that halcyon age when I could print anything I wanted). None of it makes a difference. Please hellllp! :upset:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Aside from just uninstalling the driver, have you tried uninstalling the HP software/drivers using Add and Remove programs? Sometimes a complete fresh install of the software and drivers will resolve the issue.


----------



## Malc1987 (Nov 10, 2010)

Does Add/Remove Programs still exist in Windows 7? I can't find it. I can find "Uninstall or change a program", which should presumably do the same thing; but I can't see any HP drivers there (though I *have* installed it).


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Good question...I've not messed with Win7 much as of yet.


----------



## Malc1987 (Nov 10, 2010)

I've found this on another site:



> I have battled this on 10 machines of my 60 xp machines. I have read every forum I could find and tried every fix. No luck.
> 
> Believe it or not I set the "RESET COUNT" and "RESET SERVICE" to 0 (zero) in the recovery tab of the print spooler service properties and the problem disappeared.


So far, bizarrely, it's worked -- God knows why. The problem seems to have been caused by a corrupted PDF file. Very odd.:wave:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Control Panel / Programs / Uninstall a Program


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Cool...glad you found a solution.


----------

